
Engineers imported from overseas as Australians struggle to find jobs - gaius
http://www.smh.com.au/business/workplace-relations/engineers-imported-from-overseas-as-australians-struggle-to-find-jobs-20161220-gtes3q.html
======
msie
Who knows what the truth is? The engineer mentioned couldn't get his first job
out of college as an engineer but got a job as a programmer. Someone mentioned
in the comments that their friend was having trouble recruiting engineers.
Bah...

